# Gmm shifter install help



## jagyro (Feb 17, 2006)

hey everyone i just got my ggm rip shifter today and was wondering if there was a website out there that is better then the gm motor sports one, cause basicly that one sucks. Any info would help thanx!

jay


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

There are various tutorials for putting the shifter in. There's one on this site, one on ls1gto.com and there's even another in the March issue of GM High Tech Performance.


----------

